# Precharge circuit DMOC 645 necessary?



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hello,

I have a question about the DMOC 645 controller.
I saw on evtv that they built a precharge unit.
Isn't a precharge circuit in the DOC 645 controller included?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

i would say that a precharge is necessary-- there are no precharge resistors in the DMOC--the power leads run straight to the caps. The etransit had a fuse box with the precharge done in there between the battery pack and the DMOC. There is a 10k bleed resistor on the caps to ground.


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

ok yes definetly necessary. Would be the best to have a precharge and discharge circuit. I think that's what you mentioned with the bleed resistor.


----------



## ACEVS4US (Jul 21, 2011)

No need for discharge, the bleed resistor is the discharge circuit. It discharges the capacitors (takes about 5 seconds).


----------

